# Adamstown, Pa Toy Show Sat. Sept 24th



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

The Semi-Annual Adamstown, Pa. Toy Show is coming up next 
Saturday Sept 24th, at the Pavilion behind Weaver's Market on the corner of Rts 272 & 897 from 9am-1 pm.

Only 3 miles from Pa Turnpike.

Lots of Slots and Toys of all sorts.
Adamstown is known as "The Antiques Capital of the World" so plenty for your Signifigant other to do while you shop the Toy Show.

Also the Ephrata Street Fair is on the same week, Great Food and Rides only about 7 miles away from show.

Hope to see You There!

Keith


----------

